# Italians are nuts



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We are in Italy on our way to Austria. It is December and yet I have never seen so many camping cars. Ever. The roads are full if them . On the motorway , I did a survey and on average counted 10 every 30 seconds !!!!! Completely astonished and no clue what they were doing. Yesterday was a bank holiday so that explained something but there is no way they were all going to the mountains for no apparant reason.
So we asked in a restaurant last night.

Its Christmas markets. It seems the entire stretch from Milan all the way to Garmisch is packed with people visiting Christmas markets. It started a few years ago and has now reached fever pitch.

We were lucky we didnt leave home 2 days earlier, otherwise we would not have been able to stop en route.
So be warned. Visit Trentino, sud tirol, Austria on the weekend of 2nd advent/ immaculate conception at your peril !!!! There was a thread about motorhomes and personal space....imagine being up close and personal with a million Italian campers :evil:


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

salomon said:


> There was a thread about motorhomes and personal space....imagine being up close and personal with a million Italian campers :evil:


No problem if they all look like Sophia Loren and Marcello Mastroianni?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Brazilians are nuts :roll: :roll:  
Sorry

Les


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

lifestyle said:


> Brazilians are nuts :roll: :roll:
> Sorry
> 
> Les


They are amateurs compared to our HAZEL :lol: :lol:

mind she gets a right COB on

when people take the pistachio out of her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I suppose you could say they are wal to walnuts


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do any of the market stalls sell for Peanuts.

cabby

not sorry.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At least you can take your pecan of which market to attend.

Is there a specific date for these markets? 

You will obviously have to shell out a lot of €uros,
so take a lot of cashew with you.

That part of Italy is obviously Macadamia but can't find it on the map.

This is driving me coconuts.

I am going to copra lot of flak for this post.

Laugh? Jojoba Jojoba!

(PS Jojoba works best if you pronounce the Js the Spanish way CHoChoba)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Do any of the market stalls sell for Peanuts.
> 
> cabby
> 
> not sorry.


I think Chanel sell coco nuts

the wife pines for them

but she hasent got the cash ew to buy them

not sorry either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m sorry i said sorry.I have now changed my mind and i`m now i`m not sorry.
Sorry

Les


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

lifestyle said:


> I`m sorry i said sorry.I have now changed my mind and i`m now i`m not sorry.
> Sorry
> 
> Les


Is that the definition of a sorry excuse for being sorry, whoops sorry I said that :lol: :lol:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you lot are madder than the Italians  

Now on border with Austria. Will cross to relative sanity tomorrow.

Now I shall pour myself a nut liquor


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

salomon said:


> I think you lot are madder than the Italians
> 
> Now on border with Austria. Will cross to relative sanity tomorrow.
> 
> Now I shall pour myself a nut liquor


Nice to see you coming out of your Shell :lol:

And do not forget to headbutt somebody is called NUTTING or putting the Nut on

I have nuting more to say on the subject :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

salomon said:


> I think you lot are madder than the Italians
> 
> Now on border with Austria. Will cross to relative sanity tomorrow.
> 
> Now I shall pour myself a nut liquor


Just daft  

Les


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have promoted myself to Kernel :lol:


----------

